# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  Lắp ghép khử zơ cho thanh răng, bánh răng.

## Luyến

Hi anh ACE diễn đàn công việc lắp ghép thanh răng, bánh răng là công việc thường xuyên của anh em các nhà chế tạo máy trên diễn đàn cncprovn.com. Dạo qua 1 vòng các diễn đàn cũng chưa thấy ai chia sẻ kinh nghiệm chuyên sâu về cách lắp ghép các thanh răng lại với nhau sao cho đúng tiêu chuẩn. Và việc nói đến thanh răng bánh răng là nói đến sai số  :Big Grin: .  Hôm nay em chia sẻ đoạn clip cách lắp ghép khử zơ cho thănh răng chéo mà em siêu tầm được.  :Big Grin: . 

Ghép thanh răng.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Qjg9lACKmnQ

Khử zơ cho bánh răng ( no blacklash )

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qbglHb_N-xk

Nổ máy https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zAEA0H9aIEc


Còn cách khử zơ cho bánh răng thẳng thì mời bác Namcnc tiếp ạ.

----------

ABCNC, anhcos, kametoco, katerman, ppgas, trung_tuan

----------


## anhcos

Xem trực tiếp cho sướng, nhảy link qua tab mới mất công lắm Luyến ơi, thay m. trong link youtube bằng www. là ok.

Ghép thanh răng.



Khử zơ cho bánh răng ( no blacklash )




Nổ máy

----------

ABCNC, Luyến, nhatson, ppgas

----------


## Nam CNC

Việc xử dụng thanh răng bánh răng kiểu gì cũng rơ cho dù răng xéo đi chăng nữa , nếu lợi dụng góc côn và ép 2 thằng vào nhau bằng hệ thống lò xo thì sẽ gây ra hiện tượng dằn xóc nhảy cóc khi việc tiếp xúc không chuẩn do lắp ráp hay do gia công răng không chuẩn và chưa kể đến việc ép sát sẽ gây ra lực áp sát lớn > ma sát lớn> moment quay của động cơ dẫn động phải mạnh và còn thông qua hệ thống bánh đai dây đai cũng góp phần thêm sai số.


Video thứ 2 cho ta 1 phương pháp khử rơ là bánh răng quay được chia thành 2 tầng và giữa 2 tầng này có 1 hệ thống lò xo căng lên làm cho 2 tầng lệch đi 1 khoảng cách chút xíu và lắp vào thanh răng thì việc lệch này sẽ giúp cho 2 tầng bánh răng ấy luôn tiếp xúc 2 mặt thanh răng như vậy khi quay 2 chiều sẽ không còn độ rơ nữa


Việc dùng thanh răng bánh răng có lợi về giá hay thiết kế thì phải đi đôi thiệt thòi về chính xác thôi , giá thành rẻ thì phải chấp nhận sai số do độ rơ à , mà dù gì đi nữa chuyển động của nó vẫn không mượt và êm bằng visme hay dây đai bánh đai... nhưng trong điêu khắc gỗ với trục Y chỉ chạy 1 chiều nên sai số không xuất hiện , xài thanh răng bánh răng lợi hơn cả.

----------

ABCNC, kametoco, Luyến, nhatson, thanhtruot_vitmebi, writewin

----------


## Luyến

Bổ xung cách lắp ghép bên trong kết cấu khử zơ bánh răng chéo.

----------

thanhtruot_vitmebi

----------


## CKD

Nếu xét trên khuôn khổ đồ mới, chưa hao mòn thì.
1. Nếu dùng bánh răng & thanh răng thông thường dù thẳng hay xéo thì chắc chắn có độ rơ, độ rơ khá lớn nữa là khác. Nếu cố tình chỉnh cho không có độ rơ thì khi di chuyển sẽ gây rung. Bánh răng thẳng & xéo chỉ khác nhau khi xét đến biểu đồ truyền tải moment. Khi đó bánh răng xéo cho tiếp xúc đều, nên lực truyền sẽ đều hơn, vận hành êm ái hơn. Nhưng nếu bánh răng xéo mà lắp ráp không đúng kỹ thuật thì cho dung sai vận hành còn lớn hơn. Những bộ giảm tốc của chị na.. mà đã từng kiểm tra & khắc phục trên các máy cắt khắc đều lắp đặt không đúng kỹ thuật.

2. Nếu bánh răng & thanh răng được gia công chuyên dùng để truyền động chính xác (có profile răng dịch chỉnh) thì có thể đảm bảo độ rơ rất nhỏ mà vẫn truyền động trơn tru. Nhưng cái này chắc chắn là chúng ta không tiếp cận được vì chi phí cũng cao không thua gì vit me.. thậm chí còn hơn vì không có đồ lõm. Đồ của chị na không nằm trong nhóm này.

3. Nếu bánh răng & thanh răng được xử lý anty backlash 2 lớp răng, để lệch, ép bằng lò xo thì được cái thời gian vận hành/bảo trì được lâu. Bù lại là nếu lực tác động lớn hơn lực kháng của lò xo thì cũng có dung sai.

4. Nếu bánh răng & thanh răng được xử lý anty backlash 2 lớp răng, để lệch, khóa bằng ốc thì cơ bản vẫn có dung sai dù nhỏ. Việc 2 lớp răng, để lệch, khóa ốc dùng để bù trừ dung sai hao mòn thì hiệu quả hơn. Cách này cho khã năng chịu lực lớn.

Đồ cũ đã hao mòn thì dung sai kiểu gì cũng cao hơn. Do đó thực tế chứng minh: Máy chạy thanh răng bánh răng đa phần dùng cắt biên dạng (dù là ngành gỗ), dù có dung sai lớn nhưng vẫn đảm bảo dung sai tổng thể trong mức cho phép. Còn điêu khắc thì không bao giờ chạy đẹp như máy chạy vit me được. Vụ này mình đã khảo sát & so sánh trên nhiều máy rồi. Kể cả máy chạy vit me C7 đã cũ, bước đến 20 mà chất lượng vẫn cao hơn thanh răng/bánh răng mới  :Big Grin: .

----------

ABCNC, Luyến, thanhtruot_vitmebi, writewin

----------


## writewin

lý thuyết là vậy, còn thực tế trong chúng ta khi lắp máy có ai thực hiện ko đó mới chính là vấn đề

theo em máy cnc lắp thanh răng thì thích hợp với việc chạy biên dạng cắt vector hoặc sản phẩm có dung sai lớn thì dùng thang răng là tuyệt vời ông mặt trời, còn làm các sản phẩm có độ chính xác cao và nhỏ, thì dù cho thanh răng có khử sai nhưng độ chính xác vẩn thua máy chạy visme củ ( cùng ý kiến với CKD)

ví dụ đơn giản là lấy 1 máy dùng visme và thanh răng điêu khắc 1 hình nhỏ tầm 2cm vuông, bước dịch tầm 0.05 đến 0.1  thì thấy 2 sản phẩm khác nhau thế nào ngay

----------


## Luyến

Khỏi đi lệch hướng chủ đề em post đoạn clip lắp ghép thanh răng thẳng.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác Luyến đưa ra mấy cái video mà anh em không với tới toàn hàng G7 , trong khi đó anh em chơi toàn hàng china , trớt quớt , đúng hướng thì bác Luyến đưa ra cho anh em kiều lắp ghép sống chung với lũ hàng cùi cùi china kìa.... thấy cờ lê lực là thấy phê rồi.


Lắp xong cho chạy thẳng dò đồng hồ so theo 1 đường thẳng chuẩn ( cây ray hay cái gì đó thật thẳng vậy) thấy cây kim nhảy lên xuống 1 vạch là ngon rồi , chứ 3 vạch trở lên phay kim loại sờ thấy liền , còn gỗ thì 5 vạch trở lên mới cảm nhận chút chút.

----------


## Luyến

> Bác Luyến đưa ra mấy cái video mà anh em không với tới toàn hàng G7 , trong khi đó anh em chơi toàn hàng china , trớt quớt , đúng hướng thì bác Luyến đưa ra cho anh em kiều lắp ghép sống chung với lũ hàng cùi cùi china kìa.... thấy cờ lê lực là thấy phê rồi.
> 
> 
> Lắp xong cho chạy thẳng dò đồng hồ so theo 1 đường thẳng chuẩn ( cây ray hay cái gì đó thật thẳng vậy) thấy cây kim nhảy lên xuống 1 vạch là ngon rồi , chứ 3 vạch trở lên phay kim loại sờ thấy liền , còn gỗ thì 5 vạch trở lên mới cảm nhận chút chút.


Em thang lang gu gồ vớ được thì kéo xuông mời anh em xem chơi thôi.

----------


## solero

Không rõ hàng của các bác thế nào chứ mấy thanh răng xéo china em mua lỗ bắt ốc của nó chả đều nhau gì cả. Cái lên cái xuống khoan phát hãi.

----------


## Luyến

> Không rõ hàng của các bác thế nào chứ mấy thanh răng xéo china em mua lỗ bắt ốc của nó chả đều nhau gì cả. Cái lên cái xuống khoan phát hãi.


thanh răng china nhà mình chắc cũng thế. Thấy anh em làm roài nếu nhỡ lỗi mà phải thay thanh răng khác thì phải khoan lại lỗ.

----------


## Luyến

soi mãi mới thấy cái máy lớn của bác này dùng thanh răng để chuyển động trục Y.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Tuancoi

Lâu lắm rồi , xem đi xem lại mãi mà vẫn chư tìm được hướng khắc phục...

----------

